# Freshman's gift for everbody!



## goldenpaph (Jul 20, 2006)

Freshman's gift for everbody!
My cyp.tibeticum in greenhouse.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 20, 2006)

Fantastic! Keep them coming. Where are you located?


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2006)

That looks beautiful - the color is so deep. 
Welcome to the forum also, Goldenpaph! Nice to have you here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2006)

Heather said:


> That looks beautiful - the color is so deep.
> Welcome to the forum also, Goldenpaph! Nice to have you here.


You sound like Jay Leno, Heather!

Yes, welcome to goldenpaph. Pretty flowers!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 20, 2006)

Spectacular!

thanks


----------



## Gideon (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice, great colour :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2006)

Those are awesome.

How do we get a bigger picture?

Can you give us some culture backround on this species?


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Golden!


----------

